# need advice on pennsylvania coyote and fox



## jeff y (Dec 25, 2004)

been hunting coyote for three years and only shot one redfox i try to watch my scent and the wind but no luck. i know their there.thanks jeff


----------



## CryBabyPredatorCalls (Nov 14, 2004)

have you used any locater calls? like a howler, siren or air horn? my advice would be to get a locater call because without it you may be fighting a losing battle. Use the same strategy you would use if you were turkey hunting once you locate them then things should become easier


----------



## pabirdhunter88 (Feb 9, 2005)

I also live in PA, but in the northeast. I've been tryin to hunt coyote/fox, but i aint havin no luck. My area i chocked full of farmlands and i can hear them makin a ruckus when i go campin, but when i try to hunt em i aint havin no luck. Anyone in PA have anykinda advice? Thanks


----------



## FurGittr (Jan 24, 2003)

PA guys,go to Predator Masters Forum under Calling The East.They have a ton of info about calling out in your neck of the woods...Good Luck!


----------



## pabirdhunter88 (Feb 9, 2005)

thanks pal


----------

